# What is a Christian!



## newnature (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgcQe4ZoT8c&list=PL2123078AC8D2AF2B&index=9


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 9, 2014)

From there church page:
  GRACE BIBLE CHURCH IS AN INDEPENDENT, NON DENOMINATIONAL BIBLE CHURCH THAT BELIEVES THE KING JAMES BIBLE IS GOD’S WORD. WE STAND FOR THE FUNDAMENTALS OF THE FAITH, HOWEVER WE DIFFER FROM MAINLINE FUNDAMENTALISM IN SEVERAL AREAS. BELOW IS OUR POSITION ON SEVERAL DOCTRINAL ISSUES:

SALVATION: Salvation is a free gift without any work whatsoever. (Eph 2:8-9) Salvation is not dependent upon walking the aisle, joining the church, being baptized, turning over a new leaf, repenting of your sins, turning from your sins, forsaking your sins, confessing your sins, asking for forgiveness of your sins or inviting Christ into your heart. Forgiveness is available to all who believe that Christ died for our sins, was buried and rose again and that God forgave us for Christ’s sake. (I Cor 15:1-4) Salvation is trusting completely in what Christ did in our behalf on Calvary. (Eph 1:13) We believe that this glorious truth has been hidden from the world in general by the religious system of this world that has substituted the traditions of men for the truth. If by Grace it is no more of works... Rom 11:6

DOCTRINE: As stated previously we hold to the fundamentals of the faith such as the deity of Christ, the virgin birth, the blood atonement, the inspiration of the scriptures and so forth. We also RIGHTLY DIVIDETHE WORD OF TRUTH as we are told to do in II Timothy 2:15. This means that we distinguish between the doctrine for the church, the body of Christ found in Paul’s epistles (Romans-Philemon) and the rest of the Bible. Since Paul is the apostle of the Gentiles (Rom 11:13, 15:16, II Tim 1:11) and was given the dispensation of the Grace of God (Eph 3:1-6) we are to follow him as we are told to do in II Cor 11:1 and 4:3. To teach the Kingdom doctrine found in Matthew through John as doctrine for today only leads to confusion. While all of the Bible is written for us it is evident that it is not all written to us. Everyone divides the Bible somewhere but it is important that we "RIGHTLY" divide it. This truth is readily seen by those who study the Bible without pre-conceived ideas. Please note that this doctrine is not something we came up with but has been in existence since Paul and was believed by many through the years.

http://www.understandingyourbible.com/believe.htm

My words below;
No repentance is necessary? 
Now I understand what "rightly dividing the truth is, " Romans through Philemon. Baryl, you agree?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 9, 2014)

This is the chart from the video. The preacher does say "all of the Bible is true." He just divides it differently than most;

http://www.understandingyourbible.com/chart1.htm


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 9, 2014)

This does help with the Paul vs James debate.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 10, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> This does help with the Paul vs James debate.



Who walked with Yeshua Paul or James ?
Whose teachings aline with Yeshua's ?


----------



## barryl (Feb 11, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> From there church page:
> GRACE BIBLE CHURCH IS AN INDEPENDENT, NON DENOMINATIONAL BIBLE CHURCH THAT BELIEVES THE KING JAMES BIBLE IS GOD’S WORD. WE STAND FOR THE FUNDAMENTALS OF THE FAITH, HOWEVER WE DIFFER FROM MAINLINE FUNDAMENTALISM IN SEVERAL AREAS. BELOW IS OUR POSITION ON SEVERAL DOCTRINAL ISSUES:
> 
> SALVATION: Salvation is a free gift without any work whatsoever. (Eph 2:8-9) Salvation is not dependent upon walking the aisle, joining the church, being baptized, turning over a new leaf, repenting of your sins, turning from your sins, forsaking your sins, confessing your sins, asking for forgiveness of your sins or inviting Christ into your heart. Forgiveness is available to all who believe that Christ died for our sins, was buried and rose again and that God forgave us for Christ’s sake. (I Cor 15:1-4) Salvation is trusting completely in what Christ did in our behalf on Calvary. (Eph 1:13) We believe that this glorious truth has been hidden from the world in general by the religious system of this world that has substituted the traditions of men for the truth. If by Grace it is no more of works... Rom 11:6
> ...


Romans-Philemon{To Gentiles} Yep!


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 11, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> DOCTRINE: As stated previously we hold to the fundamentals of the faith such as the deity of Christ, the virgin birth, the blood atonement, the inspiration of the scriptures and so forth. We also RIGHTLY DIVIDETHE WORD OF TRUTH as we are told to do in II Timothy 2:15. This means that we distinguish between the doctrine for the church, the body of Christ found in Paul’s epistles (Romans-Philemon) and the rest of the Bible. Since Paul is the apostle of the Gentiles (Rom 11:13, 15:16, II Tim 1:11) and was given the dispensation of the Grace of God (Eph 3:1-6) we are to follow him as we are told to do in II Cor 11:1 and 4:3. To teach the Kingdom doctrine found in Matthew through John as doctrine for today only leads to confusion. While all of the Bible is written for us it is evident that it is not all written to us. Everyone divides the Bible somewhere but it is important that we "RIGHTLY" divide it. This truth is readily seen by those who study the Bible without pre-conceived ideas. Please note that this doctrine is not something we came up with but has been in existence since Paul and was believed by many through the years.



I wonder if people who believe this realize how Catholic this sounds.  They’re just substituting Paul for Peter.

Roman Catholic Church - "We follow Peter because he was given the keys to the kingdom."

Grace Bible Church - "We follow Paul because he was given the dispensation of the Grace of God."


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 11, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> I wonder if people who believe this realize how Catholic this sounds.  They’re just substituting Paul for Peter.
> 
> Roman Catholic Church - "We follow Peter because he was given the keys to the kingdom."
> 
> Grace Bible Church - "We follow Paul because he was given the dispensation of the Grace of God."





Very interesting.


----------



## hummerpoo (Feb 12, 2014)

gordon 2 said:


> Very interesting.



Now, that's funny, whoever you are.


----------

